# Ports vs pkgs virtualbox related



## danaeckel (Apr 10, 2013)

Just recently I tried installing Virtualbox from ports. The install failed, and after hours of frustration I did a PKG install with success. However I have one issue, and that is the use of PHPVirtualbox won't run, and I suspect it is the lack of webservice feature that I would have to switch on doing a port install. Is there a way I can add this to my install, or would I have to try to get the port install to work on my system to add the webservice?

Thank You!
Dana


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2013)

www/phpvirtualbox depends on lang/php5. The php5 packages do not contain the Apache module. You must build it from ports.


----------



## danaeckel (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought so, I needed it confirmed. You know, I may be starting to understand this OS some.


----------

